# Instead of Sharpening Knives........



## Salty dog (Jan 22, 2013)

I've gone back to my roots. Much cheaper than knives.

My father-in-law






Me





Spring Lake


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow, you really are a man of many talents Scott. Nice work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jan 22, 2013)

Those look amazing. I really like the last one


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice! Even this color-blind guy likes'em.


----------



## Lefty (Jan 22, 2013)

If you did a sweet random guy making or sharpening a knife, in a cool old-school shop, I'd think about buying it.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 22, 2013)

Impressive, Salty (especially the first one pictured, of your father-in-law).

Oil or acrylic?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 23, 2013)

The first one I like


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm impressed. Nice work.

k.


----------



## cookinstuff (Jan 23, 2013)

Good work Salty, you are a true Renaissance Man.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm doing a little remodeling and got an urge.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 6, 2013)

Very nice Salty! I like it a lot!


----------



## cclin (Mar 6, 2013)

I like you use corner for 3D effect...astounding dragon!!


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 6, 2013)

I've seen glimpses of your work before. Remarkable. You clearly have a natural gift and discipline


----------



## don (Mar 6, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 6, 2013)

still working out some issues I see! nice!


----------

